# X Factor Grand Final - Updated



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok ladies, thought I would set up a poll and see you all think will make it to the final 3.

All you have to do is vote for the 3 that you think will be in the final and then post who you have voted for. Who ever guesses all 3 acts corrects will be given credits (if you are charter VIP) or will be blown bubbles. If no one guesses all 3, then it will be who ever guesses 2     

Don't forget to join me in Chat Sat and have a good gossip    Pop in on Sunday and we will see who is right


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Right, I've voted and think it will be Matt, Cher and One Direction in the final


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Matt one direction and rebecca 

Matt 2 win though

Kelli


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Matt, One Direction and Rebecca


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Please make sure that you post who you have voted for here so that you can have your credits/bubbles


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I have voted for it to be Matt, One Direction and Rebecca in the final 3... and hopefully Matt to win!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I reckon Matt, One Direction and Rebecca, even though I prefer Cher to the latter two.


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Matt (to win), Rebecca (last 2)and One Direction (to go out first)


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I´ve voted Matt, Cher and One Direction.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Matt, Rebecca and One Direction (Matt to win   ).


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Matt, One Direction and Cher, not necessarily who I want in the final but who I think will be xx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I also voted Matt, One Direction and Rebecca.
I want Rebecca to win!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

where is the poll  Ill find it and say Matt to Win (please) and Rebecca and One Direction in the final three.  Showdown between matt and rebecca at the end


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Matt , One Direction and Rebecca for me


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

My top 3...actually have been since day 1 are Matt, One Direction & Mary...don't think Mary is as good as the others now but would be happy with Matt or OD winning


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Have blown you all bubbles, ending in a 7 for luck    Hope to see you all in Chat on Saturday night


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey everybody

I have voted Matt, Rebecca and One Direction

*Matt* - I want him to win    

*Rebecca* - never been in the bottom 2 so she has got a chance to go through to the final. I wouldn't mind her winning as she has a great unique voice but i find her a bit boring

*One Direction* - can't say i see what all the screaming girls see in them but because of the screaming girls, they have never been in the bottom 2 and am quite sure they will be in the final - hopefully won't win though

*Cher *and *Mary* - not included them in the last 3 as both have been in the bottom 2 so maybe not as popular. Can't stand Cher's cocky attitude and imagine what she'd be like if she won?  I have nothing against Mary, she has a good voice and it'd be nice for her to get through but i do find her boring as well

Gini x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Tina


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

I voted Matt, Rebecca and One direction as the final three.

Cindy.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I voted for Matt, one direction and Rebbecca   

I'd like to see Matt win   , Rebbecca and One Direction will have no problems getting a record deal

MATT  MATT   MATT  MATT


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

According to news on the internet, Simon has offered One Direction a contract even if they don't win


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Tina xx said:


> According to news on the internet, Simon has offered One Direction a contract even if they don't win


No surprise there then


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree with Peace ilu, Matt to win & Rebecca & ne diection in the final


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, they changed the rules this year, wonder if that was so Cher could get through? (Me cynical, never    ) Bubbles/credits given to those that have said Matt/Cher/One Direction or Matt/Rebbecca/One Direction     

The will be eliminating 2 from the show on Saturday and then the Grand Final on Sunday.

Please don't forget to say who you have voted for if you want to have your bubbles/credits. I can't award them if you don't say before the start of X Factor on Saturday night.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I reckon Matt and One Direction and Matt to win.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Jasey   


Can you all please say who you think will win, I will give extras to those that are correct


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I'm sticking with mat and one direction to 
Mat to win )
Can't wait to see him on the tour lol


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it will be Matt and Rebecca, with hopefully Rebecca to win!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Matt and One Direction


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Matt and One Direction x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

matt and rebecca matt to win (pretty please)


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Matt and One Direction. Just to be different will go for One Direction to win, no reason why


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have voted for Matt and Rebecca - Matt to win, pleeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseee!!!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

✿ MAL✿ said:


> Matt and One Direction. Just to be different will go for One Direction to win, no reason why


 

Matt to win please


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like Rebecca or One Direction to win I think but any of the 3 would be a worther winner
L x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it'll be Matt and One Direction in the final, and One Direction to win. (I'd prefer Matt to win but my vote for who I think will win goes to One Direction.)


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope Matt wins and give my vote to him, he should win as he has the most talent   Then begrudgingly One Direction to come 2nd.


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope it's Matt and Rebecca in the final. But I suspect it won't be Rebecca and most likey one dimension.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

○ elle ○ said:


> one dimension.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

matt to win


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Confused!! There are 3 of them in the grand final tomorrow!!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank Mr Cowell for that Mish


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

After watching them all tonight, i'm really not botheed who wins, they all seem to have something about them iykwim.  cher may be annoying but she is a performer, rebecca has a stunning voice, matt is great and the young girls seem to love one direction xx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Mish3434 said:


> the young girls seem to love one direction xx


Ahem, is it wrong to say I quite like them too (even though I'm twice their age  )?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

PL

I am with you Mish, I am not bothered who wins either, think they all will end up with some kind of recording contract   

Does anyone know how long it is on for tomorrow?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I jave a feeling one direction may sneak a win but I think matt should win. I agree they will allrecord deals ou of it I'm sure


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Mal - it's on from 7.30-9.30pm tonight


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you PL    LO up to bed a bit early tonight then   

I was just thinking, I don't think I could handle Simons smugness if One Direction won, can you imagine     

Did anyone else think Rhinanna and Christina were a bit erm rauncy for the time it was on? I thought it could of me being a miserable old bag again and just jealous as I just look like a bag lady at the moment


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

✿ MAL✿ said:


> Did anyone else think Rhinanna and Christina were a bit erm rauncy for the time it was on?


I know my DH certainly enjoyed it! My  could never look like Rhianna's, I'm far too scrawny


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone watching xtra faxtor? Konnie has just revealed that Matt was the winner of every single live show!! i am really pleased he has won though i think we can expect that one direction and Rebecca will also get a contract, which i think they deserve. 

i am gutted though as i didn't hear Matt's single (the first one) as my areal (sp?) was having a little tantrum    they keep on saying how brilliant he was and i'm gutted i've missed it   

well done Matt and well done Danni!!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Yey for mat I'm so pleased he won

Kelli


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I was pleased that Matt won and also pleased that Rebecca came second rather than third IYKWIM


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Yey for Matt! And yey for Rebecca!

MAL - I'm no Mary Whitehouse or a prude at all (!!) but I thought it was far too raunchy for the time it was on and considering there would be children watching. Without getting on my high horse, it's no wonder children are growing up so fast when they see that on a family show. Something like Glee would have been far more wholesome  

Sorry enough of a moan, whoop whoop for Matt   Can't wait to hear his album, will we have to wait until the end of next year for that?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yayyy I was wrong   

Happy for all of them really, I wanted Rebecca to win in the end as she was the under dog I suppose out of the final 2. Anyone notice Cher was not on the stage when Matt won and all the previous contestants when on to congratulate him   

PL I agree I think my dh did appreciate the Christina and Rhianna songs   

Bobbys I also agree it was a bit much for that time of evening, I feel sorry for young girls growing up now, they are exposed to far too much too soon.

Frenchy I am watching the Xtrafactor later when lo in bed as I love seeing who has been at the top of the phone votes and who they predicted would win from the start. Matt's song was good, it's a cover though which surprised me a little. Rebecca's song was good, don't think it was a cover?

Been lovely chatting to you all ladies   sure it will be back around quick next yr. I might audition and be the next Wagner     I cant sing for toffee!

xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

My dd is 11yr 6m and I must say it was way OTT i had to explain the whole berleque sp to her. She said omg they might as well have nowt on. But my dp was very impresed with it

No wonder she wants to go out looking 20. I don't think so lol

Kelli


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that voted and I hope that you all enjoyed the series. Looking forward to the next one     

Will sort out bubbles and credits to everyone that won


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I heard on the radio that jay z signed Cher to his label


----------

